# Question For Muffin Mixes Please?



## Sachae (Oct 19, 2006)

I have alot of muffin mixes that my brother gave to me as he works for a large Baking outfit here in Canada. I would like to make muffins with them, but in the past the package muffins I found are really dry. They are all Bran Muffin mixes, and I always make my own. Can someone please help me with a suggestion, I am not sure if I should add oil more water melted butter?


----------



## Gretchen (Oct 19, 2006)

One thing with muffins is that you mustn't overmix them--just combine the wet ingredients with the dry until moistened. It may be lumpy. Overmixing can cause "dryness". But a tablespoon of oil with the wet ingredients would probably be fine.  Blueberries or dried cranberries are great in bran muffins.


----------



## Sachae (Oct 19, 2006)

Thank you, I shall do that and I usually add raisins that I simmer for about 5 minutes, to make them plump and soft.


----------

